# Brake and shifter cables



## Stinky_Sullivan (Oct 27, 2013)

I picked up a Rollfast Super Deluxe. The cables are a little stiff. They don't look rusted. What can I use to loosen them up? If I need to replace them, to they come in standard lengths? Can I just replace the cables and keep the original cable sheaths?


----------



## Hermanator3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Cables come in two sizes, standard & tandem. They are cut to length.   If they are not rusty or unraveling on the ends, don't need to replace.  If replacing, make sure that the lead end matches what you are replacing.  If the housing is not kinked or rusted inside, no need to replace.  Lub the inside of the housing with Triflow in the small plastic squeeze bottle whether replacing or not.  If you need to replace the housing, have the bike shop where you buy it cut it to length.  They should do it for free.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 11, 2013)

I like to free things up with WD 40 or PB Blaster as they penetrate well and dissolve rust, however they don't make a good permanent lube so I follow that up wit h chain lube.  They do make cable lube but the guy at the bike store told me they aren't all that different and the chain stuf is good all around stuff.
Your Rollfast wasn't made by Raleigh was it?  They sometimes have funny ends on them and are hard to find.  Not hard to find a replacement caliper that looks almost the same and takes the standard cable.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 11, 2013)

If you need some sheaths let me know. I have a set of old school Shimano shifter cable sheaths.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Nov 11, 2013)

sailorbenjamin said:


> Your Rollfast wasn't made by Raleigh was it?  They sometimes have funny ends on them and are hard to find.  Not hard to find a replacement caliper that looks almost the same and takes the standard cable.




There's nothing on the bike that says Raleigh. These lightweights are not in my knowledge base. I'm a balloon tire guy. If I had to guess, I'd say Huffy. I'm assuming Huffy used the Rollfast labor too.



classicfan1 said:


> If you need some sheaths let me know. I have a set of old school Shimano shifter cable sheaths.




I'll be getting back to this project when I'm home for Thanksgiving. I'll look then.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 12, 2013)

I spray the cables and insides of the housings with some WD-40 and once they are free, follow up by greasing them with lithium grease. Where the cables turn in particular should get attention because friction there is usually highest. 

I follow Sheldon Brown's advice on cables and routing:

http://sheldonbrown.com/cables.html

"Cable Lubrication:
In the old days, before the development of plastic-lined housing, it was necessary to coat the inner cable with light grease or heavy oil."

I do just that with the lithium grease.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 14, 2013)

Any place you might want to use WD40 on a bicycle, I recommend trying Boeshield T9 (spray or liquid).  
I've used it for many years repairing other people's valuable antique fishing reels.  
Compared to WD40, I believe it dehydrates corrosion salts better, cleans better, and it leaves both corrosion inhibitor and a slightly heavier paraffin lubricant.


----------

